# Using a Stallion for every day riding?



## waresbear

Sure, why not? A well trained riding horse is a well trained riding horse no matter what the gender. When a properly trained stallion is under saddle, he is not thinking breeding, even if a mare stood in front of him and squatted & peed (had that happen to me when I rode a stallion), he is obedient to his rider.


----------



## toto

I know plenty of people that use them as their everyday workin ranch horses..
If he knows his job- does it well.. hes a good horse. Id rather have a mare bred to a horse thats got a great demeanor and calm temper than what most people are breeding today- (wild crazy no brains havin studs) it says a lot about him to be used everyday with other horses and be a good horse. Thats a stud i would not geld (depending on his conformation) thats the type of stud you could do a lot with- go to the shows- trailride- or work. Sounds like you got a good one! :thumbsup:


Oh and welcome to the forum. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sereno

I think that it is the training or BOTH stallion and rider. I ride mine just about everyday with mares, geldings and other stallions. I also have some other experienced riders that ride him. My stallion is trained BUT so are the other riders and they know what to watch for and take preventive measures if/when needed. We ALSO are watching for possible trouble from the other horses around us. Some riders have NO idea what is going on.


----------



## Phly

I know a stud that ropes, trail rides and is mostly around mares. You'd never know he was a stud. 

We rode around the lake once, I on my colt, the stud, and a few mares and geldings. Only horses we had issue with were the hussy mares. They were squirting, tail flinging, and wanting some. 

I say leave him intact if you have the option and desire to breed him. Cutting him now would not likely change any studly notions he may have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blanchardgirl

Thanks for all your reply's! It has helped me make my decision! I'm going to keep him a stud and just work hard on his training in responding to me.


----------



## Casey02

Honestly if you don't want to breed him anymore I would say geld him. Just so the chance of having him breeding isn't there. or getting loose and breeding to somebody else's horse doesn't happen (I don't know the living conditions, or I you have neighbors ect). I mean if you can control him and understand that he can be unpredictable then by all means its your choice to leave him as a stud as well


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Stallions can make great riding horses.

Though, IMO I don't see the point in keeping a stallion if he isn't producing something spectacular. Like you said there's a lot of stallions out there who produce nice babies but, not enough that produce that next level.

I forgot who said this but, I read it from this forum and thought it was a brilliant example of how responsible breeding _should _be done it goes something to the effect of:

Good breeders breed the best, to the best, and hope for the best. 

If he isn't the best out there and you don't have the desire to find the best then you're doing an injustice to his offspring since the horse market it crap. Not to mention the prospect of creating those frankenhorses through irresponsible breeding... IDK, maybe your stud is amazing and you have a stellar breeding program going on then by all means keep him a stud. I've met plenty of stallions who were true gentlemen and if you didn't know, you wouldn't know they were intact.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

I rode my stallion for a few years when he was smaller but what made me stop riding him in public was it was simply too exhausting. Not because of him but because of all the idiots with other horses out there. I was having to monitor every other horse to make sure they wouldn't do anything to cause a problem. The straw that broke the camel's back was I was riding at a public ride in the country indoor arena (we always went early to avoid the crowds) was a guy was lunging his gelding while chatting with some friends. His horse got away from him and made a bee line towards me. Thankfully by friend saw what was unfolding and got between the gelding and me. His proceeded to lunge at and bite her horse. If the loose gelding had made contact with my stallion and he had retaliated (you just never know how they'll react), I would probably of been at fault. If I had gotten dumped, there were about 6 young kids riding in there as well and that could of been a major train wreck. Is it worth it?


----------



## cmarie

My daughter had a stallion she rode daily from when he was 2 to 10 yrs old, she was 10 when he was two. He rode with mares, geldings, and other stallions, without a problem. The problems with him started after I gelded him when he was 10, my daughter wanted to do high school rodeo with him, so I gelded him she found boys so didn't rodeo, and he wasn't the same horse after the gelding, he became a jerk and I ended up selling him.


----------



## Golden Horse

I would geld him, I can't see the point in keeping a stallion around if you don't intend breeding, it is just unfair to your boy.

I had a breeding stallion here, he was the nicest natured horse, always good to handle, but just a real PITA to have on the place, always had to remember where he was, and plan turn outs around him. 

I didn't ride him out in company, but I could imagine that rotten situations arise like Left Hand found, nothing at all to do with your stallion, but there are more idiots in the world sadly.


----------



## wausuaw

I think having a stallion for everyday riding isn't at all bad- any stallion worthy of his... jewels.. should be able to be ridden/worked everyday around other horses with absolutely no problems whatsoever. 

This is assuming the rider is competent as well, as you do have to pay alot more attention (mostly because of other people) when you have a stud. 

The only thing I would say (assuming your horse is very well minded and very well mannered, which I assume since you are even considering in the slightest bit allowing him to keep his jewels) is that some places just don't allow studs because of the risk. Around here, if want to go for a ride in a nice area- most of the best areas for a nice ride are off limits to studs. 

I don't think at this point in his life (with his age) his demeanor would change any, but if I wasn't planning on breeding him- I would geld him if I were you. Then you also don't have the risk of accidental breedings where you may possibly be liable for vet cost is he got out one day and bred a mare whose owner didn't really want to be bred. You could also take him where ever you wanted without having to worry about if studs were allowed or not- and you might even be able to RELAX a bit when you are out in the open with other horses. 

The cost of gelding vs. the risk of owning a stallion you are not surely intent on breeding, to me, is a no brainer decision. "A good stallion makes a great gelding" as they say. 

I've met really awesome studs, and really terrible studs (personality wise). Just like I've met really awesome mares/geldings and really... err... there's-a-possibility-of-death-just-by-looking-at-them.. types, too. But, I wouldn't keep a stallion a stallion just for the sake of a stallion... way too high maintenance for me!


----------



## stevenson

you are putting yourself at greater liability if something were to happen.
I would geld him. You are not breeding him, if he is not improving the breed and you want to trail ride , you should geld him. not just for your safety but for safety of others. he may be perfectly safe, but then again, nature is nature and some day he may come across a mare that just lights his fire, so to speak.


----------



## toto

OP- whats your studs breed?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

At 13 something to discuss with your vet would be any additional risks to gelding him at this point in his life. The more developed the testicles are the greater risk of bleeding complications and other risks... So there can be other considerations to gelding or not at older ages. (When I say talk to your vet, have them do an exam to make sure you are getting the likely risks for YOUR horse... Many mature stallions have been gelded at older ages without difficulty, but from what I understand it can be a case by case thing and some mature stallions just don't make good candidates) 

Aside from that, most of the world's best stallions of any breed are ridden and shown successfully on a daily basis... They do require their handlers and riders to be on the ball and know how to watch for warning signs that the stallion is losing focus - you don't want to constantly "nag" at them, but you also don't want them to forget about your being there.


----------



## Casey02

wausuaw said:


> I think having a stallion for everyday riding isn't at all bad- any stallion worthy of his... jewels.. should be able to be ridden/worked everyday around other horses with absolutely no problems whatsoever.


 
This is a very good point, I believe any stallion that is worthy of his jewels should be ridden and worked and not kept in a stall all day, and not isolated away from other horses.


----------



## blanchardgirl

He is a registered Black and White paint. Thank you for the good points made in gelding him... I am worried some about the liability of having a stallion and riding with other people. ( and I know all to well how most of the time it is the other people you ride with that you have to watch out). Although I do ride by myself a lot of the time. I have talked to my vet about gelding him, ( and if it would change his personality) and he highly recommended gelding him if I am done breeding... He said if he is a calm well behaved Stud he would be a calm well behaved gelding...
Anyway I am going to wait until the end of June to decided if I will geld him or not...I still have a few ads running to try and sell him.


----------



## TBforever

i think its ur personal choice whether to keep him a stallion, if he works for you being a stallion then why not...

some people like the personality of stallions..even if gelding him at 13 he may still have stud behaviour for lil while afterwards.

ive seen geldings act like bigger buttheads then some stallions

if he works for you as a stallion great...just be aware if u show and mares are around...i dont even know if shows will accept a stallion in them who knows


----------



## dbarabians

At 13 I doubt his behavior is going to change much if you gelded him.
i ride my stallion everyday and around other horses. I do not however ride close to another horse and make sure I keep my distance. mares tend to be a lot more attuned to the fact a stallion is around than he is about the mares.
If i ever stopped using Star for breeding I would never geld him.
At 17 he isnt likely to change and I enjoy the extra spark a stallion has.
There is a gelding here that I was given for free. He was a stallion for at least the first 5 years of his life. He is now 14. He acts and looks like a stallion.
he does run in a mixed herd but he keeps the other geldings at bay when the 2 mares in his pasture are in heat and is very protective of the yearling filly.
Stallions are great horses if you know how to handle them. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

The only problem would be organized trail rides - most will not allow stallions which is a pain. 
Non-breeding stallions should be gelded just for their peace of mind. It'd be like locking a guy in a room full of naked ladies with a shield around his you know what - not fair.


----------



## Sereno

Casey02 said:


> Honestly if you don't want to breed him anymore I would say geld him. Just so the chance of having him breeding isn't there. or getting loose and breeding to somebody else's horse doesn't happen (I don't know the living conditions, or I you have neighbors ect). I mean if you can control him and understand that he can be unpredictable then by all means its your choice to leave him as a stud as well


Some people LIKE having a stallion. I do. I enjoy everything that he challenges me with BECAUSE this is who he is. He has been more work, learning and .. more work. BUT... with that work came rewards and WE are a team.

I just got him with our new mare and I really hope that it works. I'm too old to do another after but I'd never think of cutting him.

Each one is different. Each trainer/owner/rider is different. So each can make their own choices.

I HAVE NOT PROBLEM RIDING WITH OTHERS THAT UNDERSTAND TO GIVE US A LITTLE SPACE. NONE AT ALL.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Would love to see a pic of him.*


----------



## palogal

I really like to ride a stallion. I enjoy their presence and spirit. It is a liability and it's not your stallion that's really the issue it's somebody else's ragging mare or butthead gelding that's going to cause a problem BUT it's YOUR horse's fault because he's a stallion. I really don't get why people are so bitter toward them, but such is reality.

It really depends on what you're doing with him. If you're just hanging out and riding at home, live and let have his boy toys  If you tend to ride in groups, show etc then gelding would be a better option.


----------



## DimSum

WSArabians said:


> Non-breeding stallions should be gelded just for their peace of mind. It'd be like locking a guy in a room full of naked ladies with a shield around his you know what - not fair.


For this reason if nothing else! I can't imagine how frustrating it'd be to be a stud not allowed to breed or interact with other horses, just IMO.


----------



## TBforever

hafflinga stallion!

nibbit


----------



## paintgirl96

I have a registered solid-bred Buckskin Paint stallion, he just turned seven, he breeds about five mare's a year, & he's the best behaved horse I've ever been around. He knows his job in the pasture with mare's, but once you put that halter on him & lead him out, he knows his job too. He rides out with mares, geldings, & even other stallions. I've ridden him bareback in a halter around mare's before & he doesn't even nicker toward them. I've been taking him to the TN state show for the past two years. It all depends on how the stallion acts - if he's 13 I don't think he should be gelded this far into his life, & he's apparently been a fair behaved stud since he wasn't gelded any sooner. I have a proud cut gelding who acts more of a stud than my stallion.


----------



## Southern Grace

Sadly, it's not about how well trained the stallion is or how good the rider is, someone will be out there on a mare they can't control, and it will be your fault. I have shown a number of stallions, and the first show I competed in, we entered an open gender class. Some older man was up on a mare who started squealing and throwing a fit when she saw my boy, although he was perfectly well behaved, and I kept him as far away from her as I could, a woman with the man absolutely yelled at me up and down about how I shouldn't have a stallion I couldn't control, though at no point did he take a wrong step, nicker at her, or even crane his neck towards her. The man could not control his mare around a stallion, but it is still caused by the stallion. I have since only taken stallions out with experienced riders I know, and in stallion only classes (or one horse in the ring).

The fact of the matter is, if something goes wrong, the stallion and his rider will always be blamed. If your main goal is to have a casual riding horse you can take on trail rides and events, it would probably be in your best interest to geld him. Some mares really do act nuts when they see a stallion, and you'd really hate for something to happen if a young girl is up on a mare that causes a problem she can't handle and winds up injured.


----------



## my2geldings

WSArabians said:


> The only problem would be organized trail rides - most will not allow stallions which is a pain.
> Non-breeding stallions should be gelded just for their peace of mind. It'd be like locking a guy in a room full of naked ladies with a shield around his you know what - not fair.


Well said, I appreciate your view on it. Couldn't have explained it better.


----------



## dbarabians

Before I bought Star he was constantly pacing his pen and underweight. I bought him and started riding him daily. He calmed down considerably even with numerous mares in heat surrounding his pen.
I intend to do the same with my new stallion Rushin Sam after he has gained more weight. I did ride him today for about a 1/2 mile.
Stallions need a job just like other horses. I ride mine everyday and Sam is handwalked for a mile everyday. He is calming down . I dont think he will ever be as calm as Star but his first week here was trying. For him Star and me. Shalom


----------



## TAPITOTTB

blanchardgirl said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. So I don't know if some one has already asked something like this. But here is my question: I have a 13 year old Stallion who is broke to ride, and is a very calm level headed horse, and I want to be riding him more and with other horses, and I want to know if there are other people who ride stallions on a daily/weekly level ( mainly as there only riding horse) and if they think they make good riding horses? Or would I be better off having him gelded? He throws nice babies, but there are also enough Stallions out there who throw nice babies that I don't feel I need to keep him a stud for that purpose. Just looking for some other people opinions on this subject...Thank you, Vicki


I ride a 17 year old stallion several times a week with other horses. He's been off the farm to parades, expos and horse shows and never has a problem. It just depends on the horse himself and his temperment/behavior and the riders experience too. If you're a nervous wreck, he's going to be too :wink: If you're unsure, rub some Vicks Vap-o rub in each nostril.


----------



## churumbeque

blanchardgirl said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. So I don't know if some one has already asked something like this. But here is my question: I have a 13 year old Stallion who is broke to ride, and is a very calm level headed horse, and I want to be riding him more and with other horses, and I want to know if there are other people who ride stallions on a daily/weekly level ( mainly as there only riding horse) and if they think they make good riding horses? Or would I be better off having him gelded? He throws nice babies, but there are also enough Stallions out there who throw nice babies that I don't feel I need to keep him a stud for that purpose. Just looking for some other people opinions on this subject...Thank you, Vicki


 I used my stallion just like I would any other horse, showing, Drill team trail, camping and what ever I wanted to do along with mares.


----------



## WSArabians

My2Geldings said:


> Well said, I appreciate your view on it. Couldn't have explained it better.


I know how *I* would feel in role reversal. :lol:


----------



## BlueSpark

I used to ride an OTTB stallion on trails with mares. he was great, actually one of the most exceptional stallions I've ever known. One ride we were out with 4 other riders, all on mares, three of which were in heat. He didnt even bat an eye. that said, he was a breeding stallion, so he had that 'need' fuffilled, unlike many stallions who are worked around mares, but never get to breed anything. If your not going to breed, geld.

I also agree with people not being able to control their mares and blaming the stallion. Its a shame, but lots of people never truly learn(or even want to learn) how to handle their horses when they act up, and the person on the stallion will get blamed. their are mares that will back up to a stallion when they're in heat, rider or no rider.


----------



## GreySorrel

Many places will not let you bring a stallion to ride, due to the lack of skill of riders, having children on geldings and mares, older people, etc. While I have myself ridden stallions for ranch work, I think there is a time and place for them to be ridden and in a large group with such a diverse set of riders and skill, that is not the place. 

I also have to wonder when one gets a stallion, why does he have to be kept a stallion if he isn't going to be ridden, worked, shown, or have the best of the best? I know woman around where I live who work with large draft stallions solely to try to prove a point and should not even be let near a horse period!

I had a 2100lb 18.3H Clydesdale stallion get out of his stall at a small town show and raise holy havoc...he went after a Belgian gelding tied to a trailer, striking, biting, screaming, rearing and kicking it over and over again, the owner yelling at him but no one making an attempt to get him off, others scrambling to get kids and horses out of the way or in horse trailers. While I am scrambling to get my son in the truck, my mare untied and in the trailer, my husband tried to untie the gelding, striking the stallion with a lunge whip, my husband got kicked in the thighs, throwing him backwards. 

The stallion came around our trailer and went after my Percheron mare. By then someone else was trying to grab him but he was being very evasive, trying to mount my mare several times, biting her and she none to pleased with his advances. By the third time he tried to mount she let him have it with both hind hooves and I at that time, kept her shod, she laid one of his front legs open and when he came down off of her someone grabbed him. 

Did the owner get thrown off of the show grounds? Nope. Did she get reprimanded? Nope. Was she allowed to show her stallion even though a vet had to be called and that stallion was drugged to the gills? Yep. And her and her husband NEVER came to see if my husband was okay, if we had taken him to the ER, or if anything was broken till AFTER all their show classes were done. When I went to the show officials, I was told to shut up and let it go, no one was hurt, my mare wasn't bred and all was good. 

THAT is the stallion owners who need their head examined. We are fortunate on this board to have some great stallion owners who are conscientious and know how to handle one properly and keep their mind busy. Others, not so much.


----------

